# ENERGY STAR Most Efficient 2017 appliances list.



## Brian26 (Jun 4, 2017)

Neat energy star website to see the most efficient appliances of 2017. We got solar panels installed last month and we are still trying to conserve electricity as best we can. We try and use the clothes line as much as possible but our electric dryer is still killing us on power usage when those 4500 watt elements are going.   Going to seriously look into a heat pump dryer based off this list.

The most efficient heat pump dryer on the list has the below stats.

Combined Energy Factor 4.3
Estimated Annual Energy Use (kWh/yr) 556

https://www.energystar.gov/products/most_efficient


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 4, 2017)

You might want to archive it somewhere. Energy Star ratings are on the chopping block as an excess government regulation (I don't support this but its the current political reality)


----------



## Brian26 (Jun 4, 2017)

peakbagger said:


> You might want to archive it somewhere. Energy Star ratings are on the chopping block as an excess government regulation (I don't support this but its the current political reality)



I made a list off the site as I thought the same thing...

Is also making us look into a mini split as these numbers are impressive.


----------



## woodgeek (Jun 4, 2017)

@Brian26, we have found that our dryer runs a lot less when we use the highest possible spin setting on our HE washer (which is not the default setting), and make sure the sensor is being used.  I think I can save >50% by doing that and hanging up heavy items indoors.


----------



## begreen (Jun 4, 2017)

Another source for cold climate heat pump info is here:
http://www.neep.org/initiatives/hig...shp/cold-climate-air-source-heat-pump#Listing Products


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 5, 2017)

Problem with that Beko dryer is its not readily available locally .


----------



## sloeffle (Jun 5, 2017)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Problem with that Beko dryer is its not readily available locally .


Not to pile on. Where would you buy parts for a Beko or a Bloomberg dryer too ? I highly doubt that you would be able to go to local appliance parts store and buy parts for those machines.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 5, 2017)

Brian26 said:


> We try and use the clothes line as much as possible but our electric dryer is still killing us on power usage when those 4500 watt elements are going.



You must be monitoring the usage? The elements do use a lot of power when they run but at least on my dryer do not run continuously so maybe it's not as big a consumer as you think?

Certainly not enough to consider a crazy heat pump dryer! Those things are cutting edge experimental still.


----------



## georgepds (Jun 7, 2017)

No dryer here.. wood stove in winter..outside line in summer.

Works for the two of us... might not work for a family


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 7, 2017)

I might have to buy a dryer just to deal with the darn ticks. They can make it through a washing machine but a dryer does them in. I don't think they have to be in there very long.


----------



## begreen (Jun 8, 2017)

Good tip. The rest of the tick talk moved to the Inglenook.


----------



## Brian26 (Jun 9, 2017)

Highbeam said:


> You must be monitoring the usage? The elements do use a lot of power when they run but at least on my dryer do not run continuously so maybe it's not as big a consumer as you think?
> 
> Certainly not enough to consider a crazy heat pump dryer! Those things are cutting edge experimental still.



I am. I have an effergy energy monitor. Last weekend my wife was doing laundry all weekend and it is sends the daily usage sky high. 

The washer and dryer are from the late 90's. I think the big issue is the old top loader doesn't really spin a lot of water out of the clothes like the new high speed front loaders do. I'm looking into replacing both but they both work fine and are simple machines that are easy to fix.


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 9, 2017)

One company not on the list that may meet your criteria for an efficient washer that is easy to fix (if it ever needs it)  is a Staber http://www.staber.com/. Most folks get scared off by the initial price but odds are its the last washer you will buy. It uses a mechanical timer and it doesn't have a transmission plus its designed to be easy to service if it ever needs it. It really is a commercial machine without the coin box. It has very low water use and gets the clothes remarkably dry. Synthetics like poly pro are almost dry and on occasion when I am in rush I have worn them right out of the washer.

Unlike other horizontal axis washers there is no tricky gasket to leak as its a top loader. One trade off is loading and unloading requires lifting the top cover and then unlatching two stainless steel doors, you then need to reach down into the drum to take the clothes out. It not difficult but short folks and kids would have an issue (same as top loader except for the extra set of doors). The base model is pretty ugly, it has a molded plastic top and looks like it was designed 30 years ago. They offer a SS frame option but as long as the washer is on a dry finished floor no need for it. 

Mine is at least 20 years old and just keeps running. I expect that's one of Staber's problems no built in obsolescence so no repeat buys (same as Speed Queen but they don't have consumer horizontal axis unit)

I think they are too small _of a company_ to go for Energy Star Certification.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 9, 2017)

peakbagger said:


> One company not on the list that may meet your criteria for an efficient washer that is easy to fix (if it ever needs it)  is a Staber http://www.staber.com/. Most folks get scared off by the initial price but odds are its the last washer you will buy. It uses a mechanical timer and it doesn't have a transmission plus its designed to be easy to service if it ever needs it. It really is a commercial machine without the coin box. It has very low water use and gets the clothes remarkably dry. Synthetics like poly pro are almost dry and on occasion when I am in rush I have worn them right out of the washer.
> 
> Unlike other horizontal axis washers there is no tricky gasket to leak as its a top loader. One trade off is loading and unloading requires lifting the top cover and then unlatching two stainless steel doors, you then need to reach down into the drum to take the clothes out. It not difficult but short folks and kids would have an issue (same as top loader except for the extra set of doors). The base model is pretty ugly, it has a molded plastic top and looks like it was designed 30 years ago. They offer a SS frame option but as long as the washer is on a dry finished floor no need for it.
> 
> ...



The cheapest staber is 1700 + about 400$ in shipping. They look like a nice machine and if they last twice as long as the alternative at 1000$ then it pencils out. It's like buying a weber gas BBQ for double the price of a cheapo at home depot.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Jun 23, 2017)

Brian26 said:


> I made a list off the site as I thought the same thing...
> 
> Is also making us look into a mini split as these numbers are impressive.
> 
> View attachment 197820


Last spring I installed a Daikin mini-split in my ski cabin. Very efficient and I love it! I also hooked it up to a mini wifi access point so I can control it remotely from my cell phone from anywhere I have cell service. If I see a winter storm approaching, chances are I at my ski cabin anyway (fresh powder) but, if not, I can turn the mini-split on to bump up the temperature (or change the set-point) in case of storm induced power outage to prevent freeze damage.

I have the Daikin rx12nmvju which is optimized for cold climates and it produces over four times the heat per kW vs. resistance heating. Highly recommended! There are lots of good units out there but it's important to read the detailed spec's to insure the unit is optimized for your particular usage. The link posted by begreen (above) is excellent for this purpose and would have saved me a ton of time when I was shopping!


----------

